# Oberhasli x Boer crosses



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 8, 2011)

I am on a research mission!!
If ANYONE has an Oberhasli x Boer cross goat, PLEASE post a picture of it!
I need photos to compare some goats to... and think that this is the cross that they are.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 12, 2011)

No, but I was thinking about breeding my Ober doe to a boer next year.  I'd be curious in seeing what they look like.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 12, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> No, but I was thinking about breeding my Ober doe to a boer next year.  I'd be curious in seeing what they look like.


If you do, I would love it if you could post pictures of the offspring here


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 15, 2011)

haha! I've got Livinwright Farm interested in Boers and Boer mixes!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 15, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> haha! I've got Livinwright Farm interested in Boers and Boer mixes!


Haha! only slightly... I am more interested in knowing 100% for sure if Momma & Maude are Boer *x* Oberhasli ... given the size(larger than nigerian and about to out grow her 1+yr old sire), coloration(almost perfect chamoisee, except two tiny white strips), and head shape( perfect preportionally to Oberhasli breed just miniaturized) of Olivia(a product of inbreeding between Maude & her Pygmy *x* _(potentially Oberhasli x Boer)_ son, Marly).


----------



## rollingmeadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I did see a video once on youtube of a obey with obey x boer kids.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 18, 2011)

I have an Ober/Nubian cross buck and an Ober/Alpine cross buck.  I'm thinking of crossing them with a couple boar does.  Should be interesting.  I think they will be quite pretty.  

What should we call the combination? I think they would look rather magnificant, don't you?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 18, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I have an Ober/Nubian cross buck and an Ober/Alpine cross buck.  I'm thinking of crossing them with a couple boar does.  Should be interesting.  I think they will be quite pretty.
> 
> What should we call the combination? I think they would look rather magnificant, don't you?


I think Boer *x* Oberhasli combo should be called Bohasli!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 18, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> I think Boer *x* Oberhasli combo should be called Bohasli!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 19, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I think Boer *x* Oberhasli combo should be called Bohasli!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 19, 2011)

I might try that cross, just found a really nice Oberhasli doe.... LOL


----------



## elevan (Oct 19, 2011)

Aren't Obs fairly petite?  Personally I'd be worried crossing an Ob doe to a boer buck...I'd go the other way around maybe  :/


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 19, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Aren't Obs fairly petite?  Personally I'd be worried crossing an Ob doe to a boer buck...I'd go the other way around maybe  :/


All the Obers I have seen are fairly good sized... even with most Boers in structure... a little sleeker, and a little taller. Also this doe is not going to be a first timer when crossed with a Boer buck.  Personally I wouldn't be worried about crossing with Ober doe and Boer buck.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 19, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> I might try that cross, just found a really nice Oberhasli doe.... LOL


 I can't wait to see her!


----------

